# Red Barn food



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I did a Search, but didn't come up with any Threads on Red Barn food. :frusty:

It comes in rolls...different flavors like chicken, lamb and rice, etc.

The ingredient list seems healthy enough, but I'm just wondering if anyone has used it.

(If this is a repeat Thread, please direct me to an existing one!)

Many thanks,

Maureen and Molly


----------

